# Bits for plexiglass



## black3000gt (Mar 21, 2012)

Hi All.
Just returned my first router today. I had gotten a ryobi table with the 1.5hp router. I decided to get a better router and build my own table. I got a rigdid 2 hp router that came with a plunge attachment and can be used fixed as well. I plan to mainly use it on the table, but i figured i could get a feel for holding the router and maybe get another one down the road. Any way I felt a little overwhelmed looking for bits. I did some reading and it was suggested that i use 1/2" shank, but i couldn't find every bit i felt i needed and got some in 1/4" I am a little nervous because I've read that 1/4" can vibrate more and cause the thin plexiglas to chip/crack. Maybe you guys can suggest some bits/styles i should use. Here are the functions i am hoping to preform with the router

Create a basic tounge and groove joint to secure a removable back panel.

Cut a 1/16" recess into .220 thick plexiglass and epoxy in a N42 magnet on the other side of the removable panel

Route out a rectangle about 9.5"X4.5" and cut out an inner rectangle of 8.5x3.5 leaving a 1/2" bordered.

round the top edge of .188" plexi glass with a 1/4" radius.

Any suggestions would be great.


----------

